

HN has blocked in some area of China - shellehs

I am not sure whether it is blocked by ISP or other issues. Now I have to use proxy to access this site
======
ravitejak
As far as i know they will try to block dns, but not that ip from
communicating with you.A simple way of accessing could be knowing its ip
address by pinging that domain and using that ip address in browser.

------
nmc
Seems to be blocked right now:
[http://www.blockedinchina.net/?siteurl=news.ycombinator.com](http://www.blockedinchina.net/?siteurl=news.ycombinator.com)

------
bx_
It's not blocked in Shanghai. It's probably due to the ~10 underwater fiber
optic lines outside Qingdao that got cut recently.

